
Employees at home are being photographed every 5 minutes - caiobegotti
https://www.businessinsider.com/work-from-home-sneek-webcam-picture-5-minutes-monitor-video-2020-3
======
djsumdog
It's kind a shitty metric if, as a manager, the only way you can tell if you
staff is getting stuff done is if you feel you need to physically watch them.

------
DarkWiiPlayer
I'm amazed that this is even legal

